

Bazaart gets a massive update - gilikg
http://www.myapplepodcast.com/7/post/2013/07/bazaart-gets-a-massive-update.html

======
stasix
"Bazaart is arguably the most fun and exciting way to create art and to share
your work online with others."

nice!

~~~
gilikg
Thanks Stas!

------
katzboaz
This is MASSIVE! great job!

~~~
gilikg
Thank you! Appreciate it.

------
yanivf
Looks awesome, good luck!

~~~
gilikg
Thanks Yaniv!!!

------
whadar
very nice!

~~~
gilikg
Thanks for your kind comment.

